# Unceasing Prayer



## JM (Oct 30, 2006)

"...pray without ceasing..."
"...pray at all times..."
"...in all places pray..."

How do we succeed with interior prayer?


----------



## Des (Oct 30, 2006)

I am well aware that if I leave my room in the morning before hitting my knees in prayer that I am setting myself up for defeat. So while lying in my bed I push play on boombox and listen to my ESV New Testament Audio Bible (Marquis Laughlin). This focuses my mind on God and leads me to a refreshing season of prayer. I usually follow the A.C.T.S. (Adoration, Confession, Thanksgiving & Supplication) Method of Prayer. 

I agree Joshua, I also find that if I start the day in prayer I continue to pray throughout the day. Spiritual strength to trounce my foes, the flesh, the world and the devil. Soli Deo Gloria.

Des

Now to him who is able to do far more abundantly than all that we ask or think, according to the power at work within us, to him be glory in the church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, forever and ever. Amen. ~ Ephesians 3:20-21, ESV

Prayer will make you leave off sinning, or sinning will make you leave off praying. ~ Charles Spurgeon


----------



## JM (Oct 30, 2006)

Des said:


> Prayer will make you leave off sinning, or sinning will make you leave off praying. ~ Charles Spurgeon



Ahhhh, Spurgeon.


----------

